# sauces & rubs and diabeties



## webfoot (Sep 23, 2007)

Wonder if anyone has a suggestion or receipes more suitable for diabetics that the ones heavy in sugar?  Something that would give somewhat similar results.

Loves Jeff's rub but any receipe heavy in sugar it not good for my health or any diabetic for that mater.  One batch of the rub has about 3 days allotment of carbs for a diabetic.

Yea I know you don't eat a whole batch of the rub at one meal but controling and limiting carb intake is the difference between living a fairly normal life and one with a lot of major health issues.


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

Seems to me somewhere in the dark corners of my mind there is help on this subject. Gimme a day or two and if nobody else comes up with it in the meantime I will be working on it!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

My brother-in-law is a bad diabetic with a wicked sweet tooth. My sister uses some sugar substitute that starts with a Z I think maybe an X and alot of that yellow packet sugar - Splenda I think it's called. Maybe you could use that instead?


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

Not to be a wet blanket, here, Debi, but splenda, the closest thingy to real sugar is actually too powdery and does not satisfy the volume and performance of real sugar, especially if turbinado is required.

Somewhere I have recipes that are salt free, sugar free, salt and sugar free. I am sure they are in one of my many cook books because they are not in my databae.

I'll keep searchin'

Cheers!


----------



## richtee (Sep 23, 2007)

Sugar? There's sugar in rubs? Heh... when I make a sweet one, by my standards, I use maybe a tablespoon in a batch. Try it without sugar. Isn't fruit sugars/juice better? use concentrated apple juice for a base, or orange. How bout maltose...corn syurp, or malt...


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

NOPE! All still sugar! Whether it be sucrose, glucose, lactose, fructose or otherwise, still sugar.

Cheers!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 23, 2007)

* Hey Webfoot, I know your struggle, I been diabetic for 44 years, personally, what little sugar is in Jeffs rub, don't much affect my blood sugar.  What shoots me through the roof is, corn, spuds, rice, etc. With sauce, I like the southern vinegar style, very little or no sugar, also the Alabama white sauce is wonderful. Feel free to PM me if you would like to chat. Terry*


----------



## webfoot (Sep 23, 2007)

Monty, sounds like you just might be a diabetic yourself or have someone in the family that is.  Thanks for the offer to look.

I'd given Splenda some thought but didn't think the rub would turn out anywhere near the same on the finished meat.  If it was just the sweet I'd likely use Stevia but it doesn't have the bulk.  Bet a Tbs would equal a couple cups of sugar in sweetness.


----------



## webfoot (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey I'm just a newbie, 5 yrs.  The wife takes care of me food wise.  In the 5 yrs the worst my A1c reading has been is 6.1, barely above normal range.  I suspect as time marches on it will get harder to keep my glucose level in check.  Have a BIL with diabeties and doesn't try and control his blood sugar and also have a neice's husband who doesn't try and control his blood sugar.  Guess it's going to take and loss of a leg, kidney or eyesight to get their attention.  Yea, all the good food is bad for us.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 23, 2007)

* Well sir, sounds like you have excellent control. It seemed to me that everything good, was BAD, till I found, BBQ MEAT! It will get better for you. There is lots of low carb stuff. Again, PM me if you want to talk. Another thing, as time marches on, it will get easier for you to know and control your BS. Keep your faith my friend, God loves you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang I found a forum on one the the sausage sites about recipes for diabetics and now I can't find it. I'll keep looking!


Here a link to the X sugar substitute - it's not bitter like the pink stuff or the yellow stuff and it does not mess up my brother in-laws sugar. It expensive though and not as bulky as real sugar

http://www.xlear.com/xylosweet/artic...ubstitute.aspx


The manufacturer's of Splenda suggest that when you're making cakes with Splenda, for every 1 cup of Splenda used, add 1/2 cup sifted nonfat dry milk powder and 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda to the dry ingredients. When baking bar cookies, brownies, muffins, and quick breads, add 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda for every 1 cup of Splenda used. In muffins and quick breads, also add 1 to 2 tablespoons honey or molasses for extra flavor and moistness. For further tips on using Splenda in your holiday cooking and baking, visit their website: www.splenda.com.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Terry, my sugar isn't really that much highier after eating something with Jeff's rub on it. Now let me eat some kind of a potato with my breakfast.... 210 at least. But I say "let me eat my Q and I'll drop some thing else off the list tomorrow.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't know potatoes and corn were bad. I'm not sure my sister does either they eat taters with every meal! I think he'd throw her out of the house if she didn't make taters. He's a new diabetic just got called on it about 6 months ago. Guess there's alot to learn. Sounds like starch is bad then - how about pasta and rice? Is that bad too?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2007)

taters and corn=carbs...........my diet calls for the 4-4-5.......4 is 4 carb units.........15grams of carbs = 1 carb unit...........i have had my bloodsugar SO high.........the hospital couldn't read it.......and they go up to 700............

if i feel i am going to go over my carb limits......i just increase my insulin.......my sister, who is now 51, has been a diabetic since she was 6......she wasn't supposed to live past 30.......isn't medicine today wonderful.......my last doc visit was 2 weeks ago......6.3.......and i eat what i want.........but i only eat one meal aday..........my bloodpressure meds mess with more than the carbs i eat.......heheheh......good ol ******....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













and yes debi.........thats all carbs.....startch........any wheat product......rice.....corn......etc.


dude


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a rub I came across in my lookin'. I KNOW I have a lot more somewhere. Will keep lookin. This recipe make sufficient quantity for two 6 lb butts. 

More coming when I find them!




Spice Rub:
3tablespoons (45 ml) good-quality chili powder
3tablespoons (45 ml) paprika
2teaspoons (10 ml) dry mustard
2teaspoons (10 ml) garlic powder
2teaspoons (20 ml) onion powder
1teaspoon (5 ml) freshly ground black pepper
1teaspoon (5 ml) cayenne pepper
1teaspoon (5 ml) crushed dried thyme
1teaspoon (5 ml) ground cumin
salt (optional)


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2007)

kewl.......thankx dude......will give that a try.....if momma agrees......always got to run it by the boss......even IF she aint the one doing the cooking.......heeheheheh...........on my 6 lb butt this next weekend


dude


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

whatabout honey & molasses ?


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

Honey and molasses are still loaded with the bad stuff. Great natural products, but, unfortunately........


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

now i'm on a mission...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2007)

just look on the label.....see what the serving size is.......and how many carbs per............divide by 15.......you got your carb units......


dude


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 23, 2007)

*  Hey Debi, pasta is bad, rice is worse, flour is bad, chips of any kind, bad, pig rinds, GOOD, fruit is bad, some veggies, beans, squash, carrots, etc, bad! Again, meat is fine. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Terry*


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2007)

i have even heard smoked meats give you cancer

i am getting so old.....i could really care less........pretty soon...sex will give you cancer

i have to die sometime.........who REALLY wants to live forever.....i don't.......and i don't want to live SO long i end up eating canned dogfood cause its cheap..........

going out in a blaze........budwieser in my hand..........standing over my smoker........smoking a fatty........

i have had 3 strokes........liver desease.........and kidneys damaged cause they didn't catch the diabetis in time..........only thing i got LEFT is my food

sorry off track...........
'

dude


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, folks. it looks like we are on our own. I have been a borderline diabetic for a number of years. I control it with diet and good judgement. I can use a rub with sugar in it because my personal intake is not that great and it can be offset.

In looking through my personal stash and checking out several online sites I see NOTHING that really helps our cause. In addition to that rub recipe posted earlier there were a couple of sauce recipes I would not use as glue!

It's time we put our thinking caps on and fulfill the need of our own niche market for rubs and sauces that are compatable with a diabetic diet regimen.

This is not a contest or anything just an opportunity to develop recipes for our brothers and sisters. What say? Are we up to the task?

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm in! Sounds like the least we can do I never knew how many things are bad. I have had alot of diabetis in the family and I am hypogylcemic so I will eventually become diabetic when my pancreas wears out. Fortnately I'm not a big fans of sweets but no pasta, rice and carrots? ..... THUD


----------



## webfoot (Sep 24, 2007)

Was away yesterday.

Debi, thanks for your link.  They Zylotol is sugar alcohol.  Doesn't count for diabetes but a lot of folks can't handle it. Plays hell with their disgestive system.

Debi, it's carbohydrate intake that Diabetics have to what out for.  Total carb intake should be limited to about 200 gm/day.  ALL grains, starchy veggies, fruit, beans, milk products and the like are relatively high in carbs.  Refined sugar is not only a high carb product but is in a form readily easy for the body to absorb.   In addition to a carb chart, another good piece of reading is the glysemic index charts.  These charts group various carb containing foods into to groups based on how quick the body can digest and carbs absorbed.  Shelled beans are high in carbs but it take the body a long time to digest so the carbs has min impact.

Fortunately, meat has no carbs.  Q is in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 if you don't over do-it on the sugar based rubs.

Those beef ribs I did last week had about 2/3-3/4 of one receipe of Jeff's rub had close to 300-400 carbs in it.  Tasted great but not real good for me.


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks suspiciously like what I use...and I'm NOT diabetic....heh!

Sugar Shmugar!  ;{)


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 24, 2007)

I have diabetics, astma. bad heart, hepatitis, & high blood pressure. I'm 54 years old, you know what, I'm not going to live in this bubble of fear.If I over do my sugar I'll have a good time for that day, and be careful about it the next day. If I over do something, I just slow downa little later.I know this isn't the right way to handle this, but I brought most of this on myself because of the life style I lived in my past. The problem is I JUST LOVE BBQ, so SMOKE ON!!!


----------



## wavector (Sep 24, 2007)

Not to hijack or anything, but...

I heard last week that the worst thing a diabetic can eat is fried food. My boss told me that it will shoot up the blood sugar quicker than eating sugar. Another thing he said was if a diabetic is having trouble lowering their blood sugar level, regardless of the amount of insulin they have adminstered to themselves, it is because they may have an infection soemwhere in their body.


----------



## webfoot (Sep 24, 2007)

All I can say if I don't want that fella as my Dr.  Don't see how fried foods can raise blood sugar if it doesn't have any carbohydrates in it.

Not all diabetics take insulin.  Only type 1's and a small percentage of type 2's.  Most diabetics are type 2's.  Type II diabetes is a more complex condition than type I.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 24, 2007)

*I have to question what your boss said. As I said, I have been diabetic, 44 years, so I consider myself to be an "expert", simply because I have lived it, 24/7. I have measured blood sugar before and a few hrs after eating certain food and drink. I know that everyone acts differently, with the same foods and situations, but in my experience, fried foods don't raise my BS at all, UNLESS, they are battered or are something high in carbs, period. I deep fry chicken all the time, doesn't raise me a bit. *
*I agree with your boss on the infection, with that, or the flu, or other sickness, the insulin just stops working,even extreme pain can cause very high BS. I can't figure out why? It makes no sense, but it is true. I hope I don't come off as a "know it all", but this is one place where I do know what I am talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

exactlly somkin...........my thoughts also........damn dude............your med history looks like mine...........type II here, taking insulin.........my sister is type II........taking insulin.........sh'es been a diabetic forr bout 44years also.......

dude


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

A Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke could do no less than that!

To ARMS I say!

<I have a few  Dr's for customers... and they owe me!>


----------



## webfoot (Sep 25, 2007)

Was making up another batch of rub tonight and I see I owe a number of people an appology about the amount of sugar I was thinking was in Jeff's rub.  One cup and not the 2.5 the old mind was telling me.  That's 191 carbs and not the over 400 I was thinking.

Would still like to find a way to make a rub that performed on the meat and after the smoke that was lower in carbs.

Next time I just might cut the sugar in half and replace with Splenda.  Bag we have says cup for cup with sugar in sweetness.  Will have to see.

On another subject, have a couple pork sholders hanging out in the frig all coated up in antisipation of hitting the smoker in the AM.  Why didn't I think of subing part of the sugar with Splends on this batch??? My bad.


----------



## wavector (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there a company that sells honey powder or molasses powder? And what's the sugar and/or carb level in each of those?

And, to answer the question about the fried food my boss told me about, it was his wife whose BS ran up after eating fried food. He has be dealing with her diabetes for 33 years, and it may just be an individual rise in BS due to her body chemistry. Everyone is different I guess, so pls excuse the generalisation.


----------



## webfoot (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't have values for powder form but in natural state, honey = 279/cup & molasses = varies with extraction and runs from 213/cup for first extraction to 199/cup for 3rd extraction/black strap.

Think it was the type of food and not how it was cooked.  Meat has no carbs and if fried, still no carbs unless something added.  Carbs are what raises blood sugar level.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 20, 2008)

I am diabetic myself tho not insulin dependent.  Splenda has a brown sugar substitute.  As with all splenda products high heat for a long period of time seems to burn off some sweetness.  At lower temps for smoking I think it would work in a rub.  Problem is it won't thicken up like sugar when reduced.  I know this because my wife tried it in her homemade cinn rolls and they turn out to dry.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hmmm,  time to do some experimenting.


----------

